# Labor Day Spots - 3 people park & wade - Port O/Rockport



## Triumph46 (Aug 18, 2017)

We live in Houston and looking for some last minute plans for Labor Day Weekend.

My wife grew up wading Rockport & Lamar with baitcasting rigs, spoons & touts. We can also flyfish and have a 15 year old who does as well. If conditions warrant we want to wade & fly fish.

No boat or kayak so we will have to stay somewhere & wade in. I've looked into guides but most of the fly guides only have boats that will accompany 2.

Never been to a Lodge but Redfish Lodge is too expensive for us. If we just stayed there (Without using guides) its less expensive but I don't think Copano Bay is the best place to walk-in wade in September. Perhaps we could find a place in Lamar & just wade out from the dock.

Open to other towns/areas as well.

Open to any suggestions and appreciate any thoughts/info.


----------

